# How much water does your horse drink?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, lets see. On a hot day, my horses will average 25 to 40 gallons in a 24 hour period. Better that they drink a ton than not drink enough, especially in heat like we've been having. Over the last few weeks, we've been having about the same heat as you, 100-115 and sunny sunny sunny.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Each drinks between 20-35 gallons a day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We have seven horses drinking out of our 200 gal (I think) water trough and our spring fed pond (which is the lowest I have EVER seen it!). We fill that trough up four times a day - and the horses still drink from the pond!

They do love a swim in the pond and a roll in the mud when it's hot. My horses look like crap they are so dirty, but they are happy!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

While we aren't having quite the heat you guys are now, we've had a record setting summer for us. I think we went 26 days above 95 degrees. It's now back in the 80s, yay! 

Mine are averaging 25-35 gallons a day.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you all! Anyone else want to weigh in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I put four horses on a 50 gallon barrel, and you'd be surprised that they take about a day and a half to get it to where I need to fill it.

However I think they started drinking form the sprinklers.....Dangit.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorrel, I wanna see your horses drinking from a spinkler!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> However I think they started drinking form the sprinklers.....Dangit.


We had to take the handle off our faucet because out mischievous mare learned how to turn it on with her mouth ;-)

There must be a lot of thirsty horses out there...our mares only drink about 12-15 gallons a day each, even in the 100 degree heat.


----------

